# GBAtemp v4: powered by XenForo



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

We're back! So, how have you all been doing for the past week? It must have been difficult without your daily GBAtemp dose. Well, the whole team has been hard at work behind the scenes and we are proud to present you *GBAtemp v4*. Our forums are now powered by XenForo, a simple yet efficient bulletin board system. Before you begin using our new site I'd like you to read this entire thread as carefully as possible. [prebreak]Continue reading...[/prebreak]

*1. Change your password!*
Before anything else, quickly log in to your account (with your usual GBAtemp username and password) and immediately change your password. With the recent hack there is a chance that your account may have been compromised. The sooner you do this, the better. Once your password is changed, you're good.

*2. Reinforced security*
If you have read the unoriginal message left by the hackers on our site on the day of the hack, you've probably read the personal attacks against myself and how bad of a technical administrator I am, etc. At the end of the day, there is definitely a part of truth in that message, in that I failed to properly secure the server or our website architecture and it resulted in a hack. Now, I could easily find excuses (such as using third-party software that came with security breaches such as Plesk, IPB, etc.) but I believe the best attitude is to apologize, learn from your mistakes and get back to work. This is what we're doing.

We have formatted all our servers, reinstalled the OS from scratch, and we aren't using a single line of code from our old IPB forums anymore. We have added extra layers of security, which of course we won't disclose publicly. We will keep checking for info on security news sites in the hope to be able to fix 0-day security breaches before they get utilized by ill-intentioned persons. On top of that, we have blocked a lot of IP addresses from reaching our site. We've set up extensive blacklists; if you're accidentally caught in them feel free to contact us for unbanning. One last word regarding security: there is always a risk that we get hacked again. Just like there is always a risk for every website to get hacked. This is something that will likely never change, the best we can do is to continuously keep watching for security alerts and maintain up to date software.

*3. Invision to XenForo*
Tell you the truth: ever since the very first hacks years ago, we had in mind a forum software change. We were going to go for vBulletin but we remained unconvinced by the various security issues. So we've chosen XenForo in its latest available version, over the promise that it would prove to be part of the more reliable forum systems. Previous upgrades were prepared over months but we didn't have this kind of time here. We've quickly brought you this new version so there's currently a lot of missing features; however rest assured that we will be progressively bringing them back over the next few weeks.

*4. Missing features*
I am going to attempt a quick summary of the currently missing features of GBAtemp v4:
- Previous IPB add-ons: blogs, picture gallery (though pictures are still present), calendar, arcade
- Game release box on the homepage and the release posting form
- Some of the best features from our former portal haven't been ported to XenForo yet
- Editorial content is still here except for the game reviews from the Review Center
- Site pages such as contact, chatroom, the tutorial listing and more
There are many more missing elements, please make sure to keep them centralized in this thread! And remember: we will bring back -nearly- all of the missing features, it's just a matter of time. Also URLs and links from the former board should still be valid thanks to the redirection script we've created.

*5. New features!*
Now this is the best part. Not only will you get the missing features back at some point, but you're also getting new stuff right now!
- _Live updates_: my personal favorite. Alerts (formerly known as notifications) and PMs are now refreshed in real time! Whenever someone sends you a private message you will be notified almost instantly, in less than a minute.
- _Post edit history_: post versioning is now supported. If you edit your post, the original version of your post is conserved and can be viewed or restored.
- _Never lose a post again_: if you accidentally close your browser window or tab while writing a post, simply go back to the page from which you were writing: the text will magically re-appear in the text box!
- _Homepage customization_: from the 'Customize this page' link in the menu bar, you can completely redesign the way the portal shows up for you. If you liked our former 3-column layout, that's something you can get back by designing your own layout... with simple drag & drop manipulations.
- _A bunch of small improvements:_ a lot of new options for PMs, large quotes are collapsed by default, more media tags, etc.

That is not all. Not only will we be bringing back the old missing site parts- we will also be setting up new functionality as we go and announce them on our homepage.

*6. Mario Kart 7 Tournament*
The tournament will resume soon. We will keep everyone informed as early as possible, by PM and/or email. Check our homepage daily and you'll be fine! At least you've had time to practice your racing skills with all the time that you didn't spend on GBAtemp ;-) ! Good luck to everyone who is still on board and may the best racers win.

*7. Site donations*
You may have noticed a Donation Box on the homepage at the bottom of the right column. As much as we hate asking for donations, this week has been a bad blow for us financially: aside from the obvious loss of earnings, we're also likely to suffer from a drop in SERPs (Search Engine Result Pages) which results in decreased traffic and thus decreased revenue. We've also had to purchase new software licences for XenForo, its add-ons and a couple of security apps that are now running on our servers. Any help is appreciated. I'm not going to bullshit you- any money you donate won't be going to charities, it'll be going towards paying the software licences, to paying the server bills, and more importantly to rewarding the people who worked their ass off to bring GBAtemp back as promptly as possible.

*8. THANKS*
First, thank YOU for coming back to our site and reading this far- that was a long-ass post indeed. I would also like to thank everyone involved in the rebuilding of the temp: *shaunj66* for designing our new forum skin, *tj_cool* for helping with the software and add-ons, as well as all the moderating team for their support during this crisis. None of this would have been possible without the help our fantastic staff. Kudos to them!

Costello


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2012)

All hail king Costello, Shaun and TJ!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2012)

We're back, dudes! 

To Costello, tj and shaun


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2012)

FIRST!

oh goddamn it dice :/

edit: ET TU, RAUL?!?!?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back, everyone! Thanks to all staff for making this comeback so speedy and so awesome 

Edit: Keep in mind that the skin is still work in progress. I'll/we'll be continuing to improve and edit it for a while. We thought it would be better to make the site live ASAP as it's not necessary to take the site offline to make amendments.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

This is better than waiting on Christmas morning for your most loved people to tear open their presents.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome new site - Thanks a lot Costello, shaun and tj! If anything this hack was a good thing judging by the final outcome.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 29, 2012)

loving the new layout, thanks for getting the site back so speedily :>


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay. Great to see this back


----------



## signz (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the new theme and layout already. But then again, I'm in some other Xenforo forums already, but still.
Great work, Costello and team.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

GBATEMP IS BACK <3


----------



## finkmac (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the smell off GBAs in the morning… Now I can smell them every day again. Good show.


----------



## Ava Pug (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to be back!


----------



## Akotan (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice! Now newbies will do newbie stuff again!


----------



## Izham (Oct 29, 2012)

Servere GBATEMP withdrawal syndrome. Lets never (hopefully) go through that again!


----------



## Langin (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back! :') Nice to see this site up again, you've done some great work Costello, I really appreciate it and I see you have a 'donate' button now so I might donate some money soonish!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

What is this? Everything is so nice and spiffy and new, it's horrible. I don't like change!

Seriously, though, great to see that the Temp is back. I was afraid I'd have to start heading outside soon.


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy to see the site back up
i know it will take  some more time to get the stuff that is missing back
but it a very good start


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2012)

I was hoping you'd change to XenForo, I like all its improvements over other forum software and it has a nice intuitive design as well as a good default theme.
Liking the new theme so far, can't wait until all the missing features are restored.

May I suggest you install the Tag Me mod if you haven't already? It's incredibly useful.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 29, 2012)

You guys know that XenForo deals with a lawsuit and could be dead after the trial in January? Development of XenForo is also halted for months plus there are private issues between the staff there.

Also I wonder if this is related to the security breach.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 29, 2012)

Its good to see the site back. Cant wait for all features to return. I am patient though.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 29, 2012)

woho! new forum software!

Welcome Back temp! 

Kudos to staff


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what "points" are?


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

THANK FUCKING GOD!!!

I missed being horrible to you guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2012)

gbatemp <3


----------



## Dork (Oct 29, 2012)

It feels good to be back, I'm gonna have to get used to this new design.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2012)

I missed the Temp so much ;_;


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 29, 2012)

And so the withdrawal symptoms end 

I definitely like the new design.


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

Christ this new layout is going to take some getting used to.

And look:







Nearly one like per post. Efficient as fuck...

EDIT: Also is the old blogs gone or does that need to be "ported?"


----------



## jreid (Oct 29, 2012)

Although I'm just a lowly lurker I have to say you've handled this whole incident very gracefully. After 5 years of regular visits I can't imagine a world without GBAtemp. Cheers to you.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

Heyya, welcome back 
Aw, I liked the little thingie that followed you, where you could check for new
messages and posts (I dont know what it was but it was cool).
The new features are awesome and I must say I love the new
design specifically made for this, its really nice! Kudos.

I would like to ask if there is any really good, kind, rich user
to donate for me since im economically tight. I would appreciate it 

Thanks for all the effort GBATemp staff!


----------



## Langin (Oct 29, 2012)

btw is Taewong banned or not?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 29, 2012)

First of all, thanks for handling this so swiftly and taking it seriously. It's good to see how many people are willing to invest time in a forum like this.

That said, I'd also like to make some critical remarks. First of all: shouldn't there be a system in place to make people change their passwords? Right now, I can just continue using my account without changing anything. This doesn't seem very secure. Secondly: I don't think the site becomes any more secure just by getting rid of all the code. Granted, some if it may have been insecure, but I'm sure that code which has been written over the last week is not better.

I hope that especially the second point isn't as big as a problem as I think it could be. Of course, I won't pretend to know what code you used and how safe it is; if it's all part of XenForo I'm sure it's robust.


----------



## Osha (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, that hack was for the best it seems, at least now you're up to date in terms of security, and this is a good thing. Love the new design by the way.


----------



## titen96 (Oct 29, 2012)

think we can add forum sections to the front page? i always liked seeing the USN whenever i came on


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay the temp is finally back!
Have to get used to the new design though...


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Very glad to see you're back! I really really missed the 'temp to be honest.
I must say this new site/look will need some getting used to. I can't help but feel this hack is a real severe blow, and I don't think it's done any good for GBAtemp. Hopefully it won't happen again of course.

THANKS to everyone who helped getting the 'temp back so swiftly


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 29, 2012)

I missed the temp so much. Welcome back everybody


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay. Now's the time to once again get used to a new layout.

New features...

Post edit history is going to be great for all those times when I try to use nested lists and the post breaks on me.
Post saving, yayyyy, especially with me having even worse 'net service right now.
Live updates, does this mean I won't see a fake "new PM" notice in all the tabs if I happen to open 10 tabs while I have a PM? Guess I'll find out.
Quote collapsing, yeah huge quote chains can be an issue, we'll see how this works out.
Skin/Tweaks...

Could we get some more visible division between posts and their signatures? Things are kinda' flowing together. Not as much as on some other XF forums, but...
The giant colored bars for member groups seem a little jarring at first, but I suppose that's needed to point out to new users who exactly they're talking to.
I think the biggest stumbling block for me will be the inability to CTRL+Click the "reply" button to open a bunch of posts in new tabs to grab. A lot of things in this software override CTRL+Click (and other such shortcuts, like the middle mouse button), which I've always found annoying, meaning I need to resort to the right-click menu to open a link in a new tab. I don't know what else does this specifically, but I think a lot would.
*Quotes need to keep their original formatting*, the forum software is making them italicized (or emphasized, for you Web 3.0™ guys). This screws up the use of italics for emphasis in quoted posts.
Glad to see the fancy editor can be toggled in the settings.  With the previous system the fancy editor kept re-enabling it's ugly ass on me randomly, this way it should stay off.



emigre said:


> Nearly one like per post. Efficient as fuck...


Messages:
19,089
Likes Received:
3,059

*continues being an ass anyways*



Maikel Steneker said:


> Secondly: I don't think the site becomes any more secure just by getting rid of all the code.


... do you even know how this kind of shit works? If the security issue was in IPB then it doesn't affect people not using IPB, if the security issue was in the OS,then formatting and installing the latest version (with the fix applied) gets rid of it, etc.


----------



## sergster1 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's going to take a while to get used to this layout but its good to see you guys back!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats and thanks to everyone that helped get this site back up! Theres still a lot of work to be done, to be sure, but it still looks slick as hell!


----------



## FIX94 (Oct 29, 2012)

This already looks very nice, great job guys, making so much work in such a short time is awesome!


----------



## chinboogie (Oct 29, 2012)

it's back.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder what the motivations for the hack were?
Surely they could put their hacking abilities towards a more deserving entity.

Regardless, I'm glad the 'Temp has recovered! You guys handled it perfectly.


----------



## dalc789 (Oct 29, 2012)

WOOHOO it's back!  I was about to go through withdrawal I couldn't get my daily temp fix.  It's great you were able to take care of this relatively quickly.  I like the new forum too


----------



## saldite (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright!
I'm glad to see this place back in action!

I found out about the hack when I tried to recommend somebody a flash cart and pointed here, only to be disappointed by the news it was down.
Good job getting things back online quickly.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 29, 2012)

Loving the new skin! (Except the Main page)
Thanks Costello, Shaun, and TJ!


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 29, 2012)

WOOHOO! The temp is back! Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

Yum!

These new forums are looking sexy!


----------



## Playgame38 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job on dealing with this matter! I just have one question: https/ssl?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2012)

XenForo is my forum software waifu.


----------



## zachtheninja (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks! It's great to see the temp again!


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 29, 2012)

The forum looks great! To everyone involved on this: Great job!!!

The only feature that I will miss now is the Blog section, but I believe that the add ons can wait some time.

Thank you everyone that worked hard to bring GBATemp back!


----------



## TheRedfox (Oct 29, 2012)

Changes 
Actually i like this layout more , not so crowded as IPB was


----------



## Zurren (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome! Good job with this whole incident and thank you for everything. I seem to be having a weird problem related to logging in, though; the forum just randomly logs me out even right after I try to log in, and then I get errors saying that I need to be logged in. Hopefully it's nothing grave.


----------



## M3-Cheater (Oct 29, 2012)

You _knew_ that GBAtemp could possibly get hacked and you _didn't do_ anything against that? I really don't understand you guys.

An waht about shoptemp.net? When will shoptemp be back?

EDIT: GBAtemp is back and ds-scene.net is down. Irony of fate.


----------



## T$unami (Oct 29, 2012)

I too think it looks great, nice big chunky icons for the forum. 

It was hard time not getting my gbatemp fix, just makes me appreciate it more now your back.


----------



## Coto (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you very much both admins, tj_cool and mercluke for another good ol' GBATemp day made possible. I'd like to help somehow to prevent this site from being hacked again..

Meanwhile i've done a small string encrypter using custom sha/md5 checks (based on a custom diccionary, sorted indexed keys) if you want to reinforce your passwords stored on DB more...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Costy!

Thank you http://nds-card.com/!

;O;


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

So glad we're back in action.  I really missed the temp, and while #gbatemp.net is fun it just isn't the same.  I can't wait to see how the new incarnation of the site flourishes in the next few months.

Also glad you finally set up a donation link.  Now I can throw you guys what I've been wanting to for a while for being an awesome site.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 29, 2012)

The new forum is looking awesome! What about bug reports? Where did you want us to file those? Right in here?

Edit: nvm found the thread.


----------



## Unagi (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice skin on the forum, I actually like this layout over the old IPB one!


----------



## redact (Oct 29, 2012)

Coto said:


> Thank you very much both admins, tj_cool and mercluke


...i'm not an admin...
i had no part in this.

thanks should go to costello ;p
(and shaun and vulpes and mthr and so many other helpful staff members that they can't be listed from memory)


----------



## suppow (Oct 29, 2012)

welcome back! i've been on gbatemp withdrawl lurking the cache


----------



## Orc (Oct 29, 2012)

This is nice. Glad to have you back, GBAtemp.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 29, 2012)

The new style is a bit getting used to. But all in all, I'm *very* glad you guys are back in the air!


----------



## SolidMario7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to see the temp is back on its feet! It wasn't too fun being completely reliant on other sites.


----------



## themanuel (Oct 29, 2012)

I missed the site.  I'm glad it's back.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Oct 29, 2012)

whaddup


----------



## Janthran (Oct 29, 2012)

And now I have to ask.. What news on the MK7 tournament?


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay, XenForo is a much better idea than Invision.

Good to have you back!


----------



## Raiser (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back, 'Temp!
Thanks to Costello and all others who helped get this awesome place back up and running.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 29, 2012)

It's times like this I wish I wore a hat so I could take it off to show appreciation. Big thanks to all the people who worked hard to get the site back up and running.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back!
I didn't even realize how often I went to gbatemp until I was greeted with the not available message.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Oct 29, 2012)

The site looks ugly now :c

At least is back :3


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2012)

I FUCKING LOVE YOU GUYS/GBATEMP
Here, have a random song:

It fits.
Kind of.
I think >>


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back GBATemp + Team! I do lurk around so it was quite shocking to see the site offline for that amount of time.

Great work on the new site.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 29, 2012)

A few things I see a need for already.
Removed sigs from PM's.
Add in the "Top" button, because I hate scrolling back to the top.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the new forums much, much more than the old ones.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 29, 2012)

As much as I hate change I'll get used to it. I'm honestly just glad the sites back. 
I missed you all! Even the noobs.... 

Okay so maybe I didn't miss the noobs but its still feels great to be back.


----------



## funem (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back, nice to have something decent to read again with familiar faces avatars. Soon as I get paid, I dont mind donating a few coins towards your costs, its a small price to pay.

 No animated avatars.....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Woo! Welcome back, GBAtemp; you've pulled through with yet another regeneration.
Believe me, it can seem jarring, but you get used to a new body after a day or two.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 29, 2012)

Great to see the temp back online! Now off to spend time on the 'temp instead of studying


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back GBA Temp! Glad to see it didn't keep you guys down. Keep up the excellent work. We all appreciate it!


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay the Temp is back and better than ever!

Costello, I think your being too hard on yourself. There are some mega nerds who will do things like this to piss people off.
Oh and I loved the picture posted while the site was down, I laughed my ass off at the end!


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 29, 2012)

GBATemp is back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 29, 2012)

Need to get used to the new look since I'm so used to the old one 

EDIT: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my duck no longer moves


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll miss the dark gbatemp theme, all this white hurts my eye's.lol anyway great job. I'll get use to it.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 29, 2012)

The main thing I noticed is that the Wiki page links are currently broken; I don't know if the content is gone, or if the links have just changed.

Great job on the quick upgrade, and also thanks for writing such great import scripts!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to see you guys back!
This new engine is quite good, I don't really miss IPB. ^^


----------



## haddad (Oct 29, 2012)

This looks pretty kool  Nice job Costollo


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 29, 2012)

It's good to be back.

XenForo will take some getting used to but it's great to be able to discuss things again.
This breach poses a bit of a problem for me specifically but that's just my problem.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2012)

Feels good to be back! XD


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 29, 2012)

Rydian said:


> ... do you even know how this kind of shit works? If the security issue was in IPB then it doesn't affect people not using IPB, if the security issue was in the OS,then formatting and installing the latest version (with the fix applied) gets rid of it, etc.


I won't pretend I'm some kind of expert on web development, but I think I know what I'm talking about. Of course, removing IPB removes all security issues related to IPB specifically, but I can imagine that because of the time pressure, the new setup might still contain some other weaknesses. Especially if some code was written specifically for the site and was not part of XenForo or any other software package, the possibility of errors being in there exists.

I don't mean to be overly negative, but the fact of the matter is that GBAtemp has only recently been hacked because of security issues; I think it's only fair to be critical of their security policy now.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back Mr. Temp.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to be back guys! I hope his new forum makes us better than ever. Also, I never realised how much I am on this site until I saw him many times I was on that page when it was down. Expect a donation for such a glorious site!


----------



## constantgamer247 (Oct 29, 2012)

so glad all the posts were not lost =)

was there ever a danger of that, or is GBAtemp well backed up?


----------



## Walker D (Oct 29, 2012)

yay ! back from the dead 
Thank you all for reviving and improving the forum


----------



## xatratx (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back, Temp. I see your back in action. I think I'll start posting here again.


----------



## xatratx (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back, Temp. I see your back in action. I think I'll start posting here again.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 29, 2012)

kudos and thanks


----------



## funem (Oct 29, 2012)

xatratx said:


> Welcome back, Temp. I see your back in action. I think I'll start posting here again.


 
Strange how you only show up as 9 messages posted.........


----------



## Nujui (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh awesome we're back.

Now I just need to get use to new things.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 29, 2012)

Great work GBAtemp team. I will miss the old site, but I'm sure I can get used to this


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Oct 29, 2012)

hohoho
it's almost Christmas


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets make the forum even better then the old GBATemp


----------



## psx (Oct 29, 2012)

This forum software is better


----------



## Kikirini (Oct 29, 2012)

So glad to be back on the site. And it looks so spiffy now!


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm really glad things are ( almost ) back to normal.
I'm so used to check this site as part of my routine when I drink my coffe in the morning and check news, emails and gbatemp......and when it's not there it really feels I'm missing something !


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice new features. Specially the save post feature. It even has like history and show the numbers of likes I was talking about.
Although, it doesn't have-from what I can see-"likes you have gave".


Can I hide my likes? They aren't that high. /jk


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 29, 2012)

i was a huge fan of the compact look of the main page before the hack. is there a way to add an option to make it look like it did before or something? other than that, good that its back


----------



## rcs0926 (Oct 29, 2012)

It doesn't appear that any of the wikis are working.


----------



## Dump (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm finally back at home i was like a lost puppy without you Temp


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Shaunj, TJ, Costello, and anyone who may have helped for getting the site back up and running so quickly. I'm looking forward to the new changes that will be made to this site


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done on getting the site back up and online quickly! Love the fresh look of GBAtemp!


----------



## mostwanted (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool, good to be back. You have been missed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

Is the points feature going to serve a purpose or will it be removed in the near future?


----------



## Krestent (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back! I do have one question: Doesn't the change in forum software now break any links to old threads?  Also, are the medals gone for good?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 29, 2012)

FINALLY! I missed you guys so much.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!! My life is complete again...


----------



## .44 Magnum (Oct 29, 2012)

AWESOME!!!! Very happy to see the site back up, a HUGE thank you to all those involved!!


----------



## Jan1tor (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to see yer back!  You never really seem to understand how great something is till it is gone. When you are used to reading here every day then bam! Nothing. It has been a bear of a week. I'm not the biggest poster but I never log out, I read every day, it is my ritual.  Again!, glad your back.


----------



## scooby74029 (Oct 30, 2012)

the new site looks awesome. thanks to all those that helped get the temp back!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally! It's alive!


----------



## djemotion (Oct 30, 2012)

looking great respect for getting things up and running so quick


----------



## lolzed (Oct 30, 2012)

You dont know how much ive missed this place...at least its back, with all the smileys too


----------



## maxxpower18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love the cleaner look and layout.


----------



## MassiveRican (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG thanks so much guys. I was so bored this past week I literally found myself banging my head against a wall. For whatever reason though I can't access this site through my iphone on Opera since it's blocked for some reason but I'll figure that out soon enough.


----------



## gumgod (Oct 30, 2012)

Ty for being so awesome and fixing the site.


----------



## Lanlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a dream gbatemp was back up last night 
Gonna take some time to get used to though


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 30, 2012)

WHERE IS EVERYTHING?


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow this new theme looks awesome! Glad to see this site up and running again!


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to see that the temp is back.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 30, 2012)

I loves GBATemp! Welcome back to new Millenium Edition!


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know why, but I feel naked coming to this site, I don't know how to explain it but glad we're back.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay. This is nice.
Loving the new look. ^^
I can now sleep comfortably again. 

Cheers for the comeback!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh thank goodness. I swear I was starting to suffer from withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

Christ, I am so happy that finally there is full history of the front page. It used to be lost after about 12 threads!


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good work on getting the site back up.  I will miss IPB though...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2012)

Maikel Steneker said:


> I won't pretend I'm some kind of expert on web development, but I think I know what I'm talking about. Of course, removing IPB removes all security issues related to IPB specifically, but I can imagine that because of the time pressure, the new setup might still contain some other weaknesses. Especially if some code was written specifically for the site and was not part of XenForo or any other software package, the possibility of errors being in there exists.
> 
> I don't mean to be overly negative, but the fact of the matter is that GBAtemp has only recently been hacked because of security issues; I think it's only fair to be critical of their security policy now.


The majority of custom features are not here right now because they'd need to be remade to be safe.  Blogs?  On hold.  Wiki?  On hold.  Portal categories?  On hold.  I can't say anything about the mag staff controls _now_, but they looked rather custom on the old system too, and mag staff is likely using a different input system.



Krestent said:


> Welcome back! I do have one question: Doesn't the change in forum software now break any links to old threads?  Also, are the medals gone for good?


Costello/Tj said they wrote up a redirection script (I'm assuming mod_rewrite or the like) to make old links point to new threads properly.


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 30, 2012)

deleted


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

Does the IRC server and channel need to be remade?


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay Temp is back again 
Prefer the old look, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. New features sound awesome.
Can't access the site from phone though (using Opera Mini). Says my IP is blocked


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish that it would be quicker to add funds to my paypal to donate :/


----------



## indask8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to see you back, and the new forum looks amazing, good job.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 30, 2012)

We're back! Hello people!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 30, 2012)

i seem to notice that the tooltip on the homepage seems to stretch the window horizontally and add a scroll bar.
also, when quick replying, the page shows the current page i am on yet the contents seem to be of the last page.

Did u buy this package? oh the dedication.
Also the content does not change after i edit unless i refresh the page.

I think for me the most important feature is notifications for quotes and new threads etc.

Thanks and remember what blackbox says:
Do it faster, makes you better! Do it harder, make us stronger!
Take that hackers!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice work bringing the temp back! I thought I was going to have to wait a year (Like the PSN hack!)

Message to the hackers:

WE ARE THE REAL HACKERS! TRY TO GET US NOW!

Message to the staff of this site:

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## tsuna (Oct 30, 2012)

Even though all i do here is lurk... im glad i can lurk again


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally GBATemp is back up, kudos to our Admins and mods


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2012)

It's great to be back!  

I don't mind the new skin at all.  In fact, I kind of like it, and I'm sure that in time I'll grow to love it.  

Thanks Costello and everyone else who worked to resurrect this site over the past several days!


----------



## DiEnd (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to be back.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost everything looks off for now. Doesn't feel like my old home. 
Well, it takes time to get used to. 

Though one thing is it feels faster to get around stuff.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunno if this has been mentioned in this thread or elsewhere but all of a sudden I am getting emails anytime someone posts in a thread I have ever posted in. How do I stop this? I have scoured the settings pages and can't find anything.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 30, 2012)

I have two followers. That must be a mistake.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Its good to be back but everything just seems a bit off for me and slightly too big but i'm sure that can be changed with some new themes and stuff later on.


----------



## elisherer (Oct 30, 2012)

Great that you're back!!!
1. Is there a "compact" mode like google has? the design is very large.
2. Will there going to be a support for animated gifs like the last forum?

EDIT: You can see the animated gif on the "profile" page.

EDIT2: The edit window looks awesome!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 30, 2012)

I would love a more compact GBATemp like it was before just improved on like it is now.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I am glad to see everything back and running again! 
I missed this site the week is down


----------



## KevFan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah nice to see the site back up and running


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work to get it back up! :]


----------



## Cyan (Oct 30, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Dunno if this has been mentioned in this thread or elsewhere but all of a sudden I am getting emails anytime someone posts in a thread I have ever posted in. How do I stop this? I have scoured the settings pages and can't find anything.


Look in Account > Settings > Preferences.
There's a checkbox for auto-watch thread you replied to, and receiving emails.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 30, 2012)

weird... the search bar gets in the way
I'm using Chrome


----------



## Wanderlei777 (Oct 30, 2012)

So what is the probability that the passwords we used here are floating around? Our email addresses, should we expect to be on spam lists now too?


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to see Temp back up, I know I don't post much these days but I still lurk very regularly and it felt wierd without bieng able to check up on the temp news  Going to take me a while to get used to the new look but it looks clean and effiecient  Just shows no matter how hard people try Gbatemp is gong nowhere


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2012)

grr my ignore list has been reset, but hey at least gbatemp is back i was getting bored with it not being around, how do you add the rss feeds back? i currently can't get get any news topics because it can't contact gbatemp's servers.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 30, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Look in Account > Settings > Preferences.
> There's a checkbox for auto-watch thread you replied to, and receiving emails.


Both boxes are unchecked for me, I still get emails about any threads I had posted in before the hack (doesn't seem to happen for topics I have only posted in since, such as this one).


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually really like this so far. I mean there is a lot to get used to, but now the site is new! There is so much room for improvement and so much that can happen now. This actually makes me really excited to see what new things can come out of this!


----------



## Arras (Oct 30, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> weird... the search bar gets in the way
> I'm using Chrome


Actually the problem is not really the search bar overlapping your username (even though it does overlap some stuff when there's more links on the bar when you go to i.e. the NDS part of the forum) but your username should be above the search bar on the same line as Home and stuff. It does this when your screen is too small.


----------



## VMM (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder who hacked gbatemp.
For me this looks like a big company attack, probably Nintendo.

I don't think anyone else would have motive or interest in hacking this site.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> THANK FUCKING GOD!!!
> 
> I missed being horrible to you guys.


ya i know -_-


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

hmm, where's the ''chatroom'' option?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen XenForo on TGN, and it worked like crap.
However, XenForo on GBATemp doesn't, so nice job on this.

Also, as I've seen in the 503 Page you've made, you said you were using IP.Board 3.2, which is old, so of course it has security breaches.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad the Temp is back but the new XenForo layout is freaking me out haha. I'll get used to it.

Relevent: 



Spoiler


----------



## m2pt5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Will the cheats subdomain (cheat databases and the forum that supported them) be returning in some form?


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 30, 2012)

YAY!  Glad to see the site back up and running!


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome back, GBAtemp! This last week has sucked balls in every way in which it is possible to suck balls as a direct result of your absence. It also sucked balls in a few ways which frankly we didnt think were possible, and a few that we're still convinced aren't.

While you have to admit it is sort of ironic that a site frequented largely by hackers gets hacked itself, I'd just like to take this opportunity to join the many other members here raising their collected middle fingers to the douchebag no-lifers responsible for this past week. And of course joining in giving a more respectful salute to those responsible for the recovery of our beloved 'temp.


----------



## tajio (Oct 30, 2012)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Arras (Oct 30, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> hmm, where's the ''chatroom'' option?


Once you reach 100 posts (so you're very close)


----------



## TheZander (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey at least I can change my username title thing, because I never was a fan of p1ngpong, didn't even know who he was!


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm curious... How do you fund this site? As you've clearly spent alot of time fixing the site back up!

Oh and btw, the hovers on the right side on the main screen make the horizontal scroll bar appear... Did you use jquery ui tooltip? Maybe it can fix it? It's very good!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

Arras said:


> Once you reach 100 posts (so you're very close)


so basically the old look had the ''chatroom'' option that would lead you to GBATemp's irc chatroom but now i have to reach 100 posts?


----------



## mbruno (Oct 30, 2012)

m2pt5 said:


> Will the cheats subdomain (cheat databases and the forum that supported them) be returning in some form?


I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Costello (Oct 30, 2012)

yes, that will be back too, however the next thing to reappear is the wiki 
 for cheat updates at the moment you'll have to use filetrip or another download site


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a million costello for putting back everything online.
I can touch my computer without opening Temp even though i was a lurker.
BTW when  gbatemp was born?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 31, 2012)

abdelmajidtolba said:


> Thanks a million costello for putting back everything online.
> I can touch my computer without opening Temp even though i was a lurker.
> BTW when gbatemp was born?


u can check when costello joined temp so that would be 2002... a few days back
was temp hacked when it was born?


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2012)

you can also check that from the wiki that we just restored:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp#History


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> so basically the old look had the ''chatroom'' option that would lead you to GBATemp's irc chatroom but now i have to reach 100 posts?


Oh wait no. You can still reach the IRC chat, you just need to connect to it manually. Server is irc.gbatemp.net:5090 IIRC and the main channel is #gbatemp.net. I thought you were talking about the Shoutbox, which should've become visible for you now on the home page.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Oct 31, 2012)

Errr... I can't find the list of ds rom releases anymore...
I usually visit this site by going to gbatemp.net/newgon, but it isn't there anymore. Where can I find the stuff that was previously there?


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2012)

Schaapje82 said:


> Errr... I can't find the list of ds rom releases anymore...
> I usually visit this site by going to gbatemp.net/newgon, but it isn't there anymore. Where can I find the stuff that was previously there?


these will come back soon, it's in the top priorities of things to restore.
check back our site every day (at least twice!  ) and they will eventually reappear.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Oct 31, 2012)

Costello said:


> these will come back soon, it's in the top priorities of things to restore.
> check back our site every day (at least twice!  ) and they will eventually reappear.


Don't know about visiting twice a day, but will check back.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello Costello!
Remember me from mibbit ?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 31, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Both boxes are unchecked for me, I still get emails about any threads I had posted in before the hack (doesn't seem to happen for topics I have only posted in since, such as this one).


I've checked my emails and I didn't get an email for each replies on old topics.
We will check the problem, meanwhile if you don't want to receive them you can temporarily change your email to a Tempomail/junk email catcher.


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I've checked my emails and I didn't get an email for each replies on old topics.
> We will check the problem, meanwhile if you don't want to receive them you can temporarily change your email to a Tempomail/junk email catcher.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I can just add a filter to my emails so they don't go in my inbox, but it's still a bit annoying. Thanks for looking into it anyway.


----------



## Godson777 (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad to see that the site is up and running again! 

...I better get to changing my password now...


----------



## clegion (Oct 31, 2012)

Huh, I like the old gbatemp design better, I dunno we will see about this later I guess


----------



## Relys (Oct 31, 2012)

You're still not handling this breach very well. You should ENFORCE all users to change their password AS SOON AS THEY LOG IN and provide EXPLICIT WARNINGS that their password may be compromised on other sites.


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 31, 2012)

TheZander said:


> Hey at least I can change my username title thing, because I never was a fan of p1ngpong, didn't even know who he was!


Im glad of that to.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 31, 2012)

good to see GBATemp back as well as good to be back!
Any chance a mod could add the "t" back to the end of my user name?
that gave me a little scare when trying to log in earlier today.


----------



## caitsith2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wanderlei777 said:


> So what is the probability that the passwords we used here are floating around? Our email addresses, should we expect to be on spam lists now too?


Chances are, the hackers have a good majority of the passwords, given that they got the hashes/salt,  they would have had some time with some decent gpu hardware to crack the weaker passwords.

Also, for all we know, the hackers could have compromised the site long ago, and only chose to actually show off the pwn just the last week. If they did, There is a possibility that the login form was modified, to capture passwords into a log somewhere.  Regardless of whether thats the case or not, lets just assume the hackers may have a good chunk of the passwords already, and suggest that they be changed.


----------



## lestatbytes (Nov 1, 2012)

wooot GBA is back <3


----------



## Labatryth (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm really lovin' this new layout guys. It's lightning fast and it's cool! Keep up the great work.


----------



## gbands (Nov 2, 2012)

Was experiencing terrible withdrawal symptoms during the downtime. Great to be back


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

im gonna go hunt down the hacker and make hime EAT HIS COMPUTER then maby kill him/her


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 2, 2012)

I think what really needs a comeback is the feature where we can check members are online or not instead of "last seen". Well, we can have that too.
This is feature is compulsory for forums 

*Eagerly Waiting*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys!
I have a problem and I need your help.
I receive too much emails from gbatemp to my e-mail. How do I change the settings where I cannot receive emails but receive alerts on gbatemp?


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you can keep the donations link up till the 14th , I will make a donation. Got to wait till I get paid again.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 3, 2012)

If your avatar is an animated GIF, it will never animate.
And the Online Arcade is gone.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Nov 3, 2012)

can someone inform me of what happened in the "hack"? Sorry, I just dunno what happened.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 3, 2012)

The tag “member” is not parsed in the upgrade.


----------



## mbruno (Nov 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> yes, that will be back too, however the next thing to reappear is the wiki
> for cheat updates at the moment you'll have to use filetrip or another download site


So, when is cheats.gbatemp.net coming back?  I see that the wiki is back now.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there a chance the mobile page will come back too? I know it was a work in progress as it was.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 4, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a problem and I need your help.
> I receive too much emails from gbatemp to my e-mail. How do I change the settings where I cannot receive emails but receive alerts on gbatemp?



If you are receiving email for messages posted in thread you participated:

- For threads you participated on the new forum: go to profile > preferences > uncheck "and receive email ..." for watched thread. (you can also uncheck auto-watch thread if you don't want to).

- For threads made on the old forum : There seems to be a problem with that, two other users reported having this problem too. the emails are sent even while the "receive email" is unchecked.
I hope it will be fixed quickly. I'll post here when done.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 4, 2012)

I've just disabled emails for all old topics for those who have emails disabled by default in their settings.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 4, 2012)

I have another "annoyance" to complain about: Whenever I click a thread title in the "What's new" page, it automatically takes me to the first "unread" post. The problem is, I used the "Mark forums read" button every time I view GBATemp so that the "What's new" page only shows threads that have had posts since my last visit. This means if I don't notice a thread when it is made, and mark forums as read, the first few posts (or in some cases pages of posts) can be marked as "read" so when I finally do decide to view it, it'll skip me forward a few posts/pages. 

I would prefer it if clicking the title took you to the first post, and clicking the little circle icon to the left of the title took you to the first unread post (which it already does), and I feel this would be closer to the way the forum used to work.


----------



## actar (Nov 7, 2012)

_- Never lose a post again: if you accidentally close your browser window or tab while writing a post, simply go back to the page from which you were writing: the text will magically re-appear in the text box!_



I can't remember how many times I've lost all I had wrot_e !!_


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

That feature seems pretty stable, too.  Sometimes I'll go to a thread and type up half a response and see somebody else answer it, then leave, and come pack a page later to post something else and it's still got my earlier response in the box.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 9, 2012)

Look likes GBATemp cheat forum still dead right now.... 
Never mind. Time for making codes on other website likes Kodewerx, Code Master Project, Game Hacking etc....


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2012)

CMP is where a lot of people that originated on GBAtemp's cheat site went to anyways AFAIK.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 12, 2012)

SifJar said:


> I have another "annoyance" to complain about: Whenever I click a thread title in the "What's new" page, it automatically takes me to the first "unread" post. The problem is, I used the "Mark forums read" button every time I view GBATemp so that the "What's new" page only shows threads that have had posts since my last visit. This means if I don't notice a thread when it is made, and mark forums as read, the first few posts (or in some cases pages of posts) can be marked as "read" so when I finally do decide to view it, it'll skip me forward a few posts/pages.
> 
> I would prefer it if clicking the title took you to the first post, and clicking the little circle icon to the left of the title took you to the first unread post (which it already does), and I feel this would be closer to the way the forum used to work.


Following up on this, I have noticed that clicking the date below the thread title will bring you to the first post in a thread. I would still prefer for the thread title to do so, but I guess this will do instead if it's not going to get changed (which I'm assuming it won't as this post was seemingly completely ignored by anyone with the power to change it...)


----------

